# Flow Binding 2012 Q & A thread



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

PODH

10char


----------



## cjwalsh7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool I have a question. I bought Flow- The fives bindings a couple weeks ago and love em, only problem is when I undo the back to step in, it has some kind of spring-like retention, and causes the back to spring back up before i can get my boot in. This makes it kind of awkward getting my foot in because i have to bend down and hold the back down while stepping in.

Is there a way to adjust this or stop it from happening?

thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

cjwalsh7 said:


> Cool I have a question. I bought Flow- The fives bindings a couple weeks ago and love em, only problem is when I undo the back to step in, it has some kind of spring-like retention, and causes the back to spring back up before i can get my boot in. This makes it kind of awkward getting my foot in because i have to bend down and hold the back down while stepping in.
> 
> Is there a way to adjust this or stop it from happening?
> 
> thanks.


Look under your bindings towards the heel area. There should be guides where your cable is set. You can loosen the tension by setting the cable to the guides closest to the heel.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Thats happening cause the cables are used to being in the position the were in the box. Moving the cables wont do anything. Two things that will help, tighten the nut that holds the highback to the frame. Extra friction between the highback and frame will help resist the highback coming back up. Second is to fold down the highback at home and store the board upside down for a while in a way that completely extends the highback, basically breaking in the cable.


----------



## pencap75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are just back from SIA in Denver and I wanted to open up a thread for Q and A on Flow 2012. The lineup looks INSANE!
> 
> ...


Will they offer canting?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Will they offer canting?


What this man said.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They are not.

Cants on Ride, K2, Raiden, Burton (auto mostly), Forum (also an auto), and Rome.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

pencap75 said:


> Will they offer canting?


Flow's *Rocker Base Plate Technology* would not be a good match for canting. I have not heard any talk of moving in that direction. Each of Flow's baseblates, from glass filled Zytel to T6 heat treated Aluminum all use a unique rocker base plate. All of these are designed for minimal board contact to allow the board to flex as naturally as possible. Bindings Like Burton's EST Cant rely on a wider mounting platform which is contrary to Flow's goals with their Rocker baseplates. All of the bindings that I am aware of that go with the Wedgie style canting are broader in the base and are flat or very near flat on the board contact side.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> Thats happening cause the cables are used to being in the position the were in the box. Moving the cables wont do anything. Two things that will help, tighten the nut that holds the highback to the frame. Extra friction between the highback and frame will help resist the highback coming back up. Second is to fold down the highback at home and store the board upside down for a while in a way that completely extends the highback, basically breaking in the cable.


Yeah, I had exactly the same behaviour with my Fives and my NXT-AT's. The highbacks started off by springing up when they were new, but within a couple of weeks they'd just flop down. Just let them break in.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Flow's *Rocker Base Plate Technology* would not be a good match for canting. I have not heard any talk of moving in that direction. Each of Flow's baseblates, from glass filled Zytel to T6 heat treated Aluminum all use a unique rocker base plate. All of these are designed for minimal board contact to allow the board to flex as naturally as possible. Bindings Like Burton's EST Cant rely on a wider mounting platform which is contrary to Flow's goals with their Rocker baseplates. All of the bindings that I am aware of that go with the Wedgie style canting are broader in the base and are flat or very near flat on the board contact side.


I don't buy it. The NXT has a flat disk area with points extending heel and toe to transfer power. That isn't much different from the V-rod base of the Rome 390's that come with cant. Plus the 390s have the pressure points ducked to better equalize heel and toe feel. I'd lean toward Flow didn't want to put the money into new base molds this year and they can't just stack EVA on the footbed because the boot has to slide in. There would also be compression of a thicker footbed that would reduce the effectiveness on of the single strap.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

john doe said:


> I don't buy it. The NXT has a flat disk area with points extending heel and toe to transfer power. That isn't much different from the V-rod base of the Rome 390's that come with cant. Plus the 390s have the pressure points ducked to better equalize heel and toe feel. I'd lean toward Flow didn't want to put the money into new base molds this year and they can't just stack EVA on the footbed because the boot has to slide in. There would also be compression of a thicker footbed that would reduce the effectiveness on of the single strap.


Hi John,

Thanks for the comment. Apologies up front for the horrible scan. It would be hard to picture Flow being able to cut out much more material for rocker/board freedom than they already have and still maintain strength and rigitity toe to heel. We have seen riders use canted inserts on their Flow bindings and also cant unders, but that would be far from ideal. I would hope that if Flow did go to a cant system that they would go all in make it a base structure cant rather than a wedgie style. I have played with the V-rods and they feel to be about half of the rocker that Flow is getting. Do you have a V-Rod base photo? I looked but could not find one. It would be great to see a comparison side by side.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

Anything aside from the color and high back change on the frx?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Prime320 said:


> Anything aside from the color and high back change on the frx?


The FRX story is all about the 3 piece highback. Aluminum heelcup, composite fiber support panel, OC Cush back pad.

This allows hiback rotation and adjustment in addition to heelcup rotation. This is a tweaker's dream!


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have a breakdown and/or pics of 2012s NXT line? Are there any completely new models? I'm really interested in the urethane high backs as well.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

phile00 said:


> Do you have a breakdown and/or pics of 2012s NXT line? Are there any completely new models? I'm really interested in the urethane high backs as well.


Working on geting some images that I can put up here.

There is now a SE version of The Five and a binding called the Haylo for women.

The Urethane highback looks SICK. Just the top adjustable section is urethane. The combined flex of the 3 piece back feels incredible. You will need to feel that in person to get this, but it is one of those things that just feels ultra precisely designed in your hands.


----------



## Prime320 (Jan 26, 2011)

I just got a small 2012 product catalog. I like some of the colors they have going on for sure.


----------



## KG29 (Jan 20, 2011)

Can you post up the 2012 Cataloge *Wiredsport*

When will consumers be-able to buy flows new proucts


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

KG29 said:


> Can you post up the 2012 Cataloge *Wiredsport*
> 
> When will consumers be-able to buy flows new proucts


Unfortunately, I don't have the 2012 e-catalog yet. I have thae hard copy, but...

The FTP site should be up shortly. I have requested some pictures that will do the products justice and will post those here as soon as I get them.

Flow always ships early so we should be seeing new product in late August, early September.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Wiredsport said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have the 2012 e-catalog yet. I have thae hard copy, but...
> 
> The FTP site should be up shortly. I have requested some pictures that will do the products justice and will post those here as soon as I get them.
> 
> Flow always ships early so we should be seeing new product in late August, early September.


FTP is up now


----------



## snowboardneu (Jan 31, 2011)

I just purchased the flow trilogy and for some reason not only am I having the spring issue as mentioned earlier in the post but I can't get my boot IN the binding. Any advice? I loosen up the toe and top strap but that defeats the purpose of setting it and forgetting it. Look forward to any advice.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Best advice I can give is to remind you that you should almost not feel the strap on your foot. Flow straps always "feel" much looser on your foot than traditional two strap bindings.


----------



## -ND4SPD- (Jan 5, 2011)

When I have everything adjusted properly my boot slides right in. When I set it up in my living room I keep it a little looser as one you're on the slopes the straps get stiffer & you have snow that sticks to the boot/ bidings. Everything fits tighter on the slopes then in the house. Still about 9 out of 10 runs my boot goes in no issues. There's always that one time that I may have to fuss with it a little. I find that the more of a slope I'm on the more likely I might have to kneel or sit to get it. I roll with all skiiers & these bad boys let me keep up no problem!


----------



## cjwalsh7 (Jan 19, 2011)

I should mention that I took the advice from here and left my bindings opened for a night and the spring up problem is completely gone, they stay down as they should and I couldn't be happier with them! thanks


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

snowboardneu said:


> I just purchased the flow trilogy and for some reason not only am I having the spring issue as mentioned earlier in the post but I can't get my boot IN the binding. Any advice? I loosen up the toe and top strap but that defeats the purpose of setting it and forgetting it. Look forward to any advice.


The entry on Flow bindings is a bit different than some users initially might think. These are the steps for first setup at home: 

Set each of the 4 adjustment points to the very last tooth on the adjustment straps (largest position). Insert your foot (must be tightly laced in the boot-do not set up with a loosely laced boot). Position your foot so that the highback can clear the heel (but just clear it-as far back as possible). Use the ratchets, tightening the strap down to your boot. The binding is now ready to ride. When you go to kick in again, your boot will not get all the way in. It will be resting on the highback. That is correct. From this position, pull up on the high back, and stand down on your heel. The boot will "shoehorn" into place. As your boot will always be moist from snow when riding, this is very easy when riding, a bit harder when dry.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

snowboardneu said:


> I just purchased the flow trilogy and for some reason not only am I having the spring issue as mentioned earlier in the post but I can't get my boot IN the binding. Any advice? I loosen up the toe and top strap but that defeats the purpose of setting it and forgetting it. Look forward to any advice.


In my experience Flow bindings require a lot of setup. For example to get the binding (and by extension my boot) centered on the board with a size 9 boot, I had to move the heel cup forward and the cables as well. Then I adjusted the forward lean by tightening the tension screw. Then I put the high back up, open the straps the traditional way, then I tighten them down appropriately at all four corners making sure the angles of the plastic belts are lined properly as well before I affix it permanently to the board. Then I pull the high back down and that's that. I never have a problem at any point. They fit 10/10 times every time I strap in.


----------



## Hellfix (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey I have a pair of old flow bindings from around 2003 and am looking for new bindings. I was just wondering if flows have been improved on since then. Mine are really heavy, the highback always falls down when I'm not strapped in and the adjustment clips that lock always come undone and cause me to have to re-fit the binding at the top of the mountain. I kind of want to switch to straps due to my experiences but I just love the quick entry of flows (when it's working).


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hellfix said:


> Hey I have a pair of old flow bindings from around 2003 and am looking for new bindings. I was just wondering if flows have been improved on since then. Mine are really heavy, the highback always falls down when I'm not strapped in and the adjustment clips that lock always come undone and cause me to have to re-fit the binding at the top of the mountain. I kind of want to switch to straps due to my experiences but I just love the quick entry of flows (when it's working).


*Flow are now among the lightest bindings produced*. I posted this earlier this season, but here goes again:

Here are some actual weights measured on our shipping scale. For each this was a single Size Large binding with disk and all mounting hardware:

Flow NXT-FSE = 2 lbs 4.8 oz

Flow Quattro SE = 2 lbs 2.37 oz

Flight 2 Men's = 2 lbs 3.1 oz

Rome 390 = 2 lbs 2.32 oz

Union Force = 2 lbs 2.44 oz

Also, the old clips that were used in 2003 have been gone for many years now. The bindings use state of the art aluminum mini ratchets that hold fast and are micro adjustable on the fly. Also the bindings can now be used as full front entry bindings just like a conventional strap binding if desired.


----------



## Hellfix (Feb 9, 2011)

sounds like flow has really come a long way. Are there any down sides these days to flow bindings? There is nowhere around here to demo bindings. I would hate to buy and end up hatting them again. Also are the lower end flows costing under $200 just junk? I mean there has to be a big difference between something like the flites for $130 and the NXT's in the $300 range. I only have about $250 max to spend on bindings so that knocks out the NXT series. Is all the technology still there in the quatro, flite and m9's and m 11's?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Urethane highback is unique in that the Urethane protion is not the whole back, but rather a highly adjustable upper highback:










Off Topic, but the new Mike Basich Solitude deck looks SICK!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hellfix said:


> sounds like flow has really come a long way. Are there any down sides these days to flow bindings? There is nowhere around here to demo bindings. I would hate to buy and end up hatting them again. Also are the lower end flows costing under $200 just junk? I mean there has to be a big difference between something like the flites for $130 and the NXT's in the $300 range. I only have about $250 max to spend on bindings so that knocks out the NXT series. Is all the technology still there in the quatro, flite and m9's and m 11's?


Only the Flite 1 does not offer ratchet entry. From the Flite 2 up you will get full Flow functionality. We have sold thousands of Flow products this year with 3 warranties. Unreal reliabilty these days. There are certainly material and flex optimization differences as you move up the line. The Five series is the current best seller as it offers a great middle gound.


----------



## DuoD (Feb 6, 2011)

Does the 2012's NXT ATSE come with two colors (left and right binding come with two colors) like the 2011's model?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

The 2012 AT-SE will be available in two color ways with both right and left bindings being the same color.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> The 2012 AT-SE will be available in two color ways with both right and left bindings being the same color.



Do you have any pictures of the Flow NXT ATSE? Preferable actual pictures, and not promotional screens.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Unfortunately, I don't. They are not up yet on the FTP site. That typically happens after the current selling season is completely over.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Unfortunately, I don't. They are not up yet on the FTP site. That typically happens after the current selling season is completely over.


I'm not familiar with the abreviation FTP?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Trollars said:


> I'm not familiar with the abreviation FTP?


FTP stands for File Transfer Protocol. Manufacturers set up FTP sites so that retailers can have direct access to all of the brand's product images, action photos, advertisements, promotional literature, dealer spec sheets, etc.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> FTP stands for File Transfer Protocol. Manufacturers set up FTP sites so that retailers can have direct access to all of the brand's product images, action photos, advertisements, promotional literature, dealer spec sheets, etc.


Oh, okay, thanks 

I'd love to see some images when you get some


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd ride flows if they made a traditional binding...


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

BliND KiNK said:


> I'd ride flows if they made a traditional binding...


Then they wouldn't be flows then, would they?  I started riding Flows this season, and I'm not likelly to change back to traditional two straps any time soon. My first ride with them was pure joy. It was like I'd been blind before, and suddenly I could see, and every color was a rainbow. Fast, comfortable, responsive. Pure fun.


----------



## Trollars (Mar 3, 2011)

Any pictures found around the internet?  An e-catalogue, perhaps?


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

Flow Catalog:

http://www.zuzupopo.com/xe/3435


----------



## TofuSama (May 20, 2010)

Any idea on how the M9SE's Medial Coarse adjustments work in comparison the the M9's MINIratchets? And any weights on those two? I imagine they'd be less precise.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 14, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> We are just back from SIA in Denver and I wanted to open up a thread for Q and A on Flow 2012. The lineup looks INSANE!
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have a pair of Flow NXT FR 2010 bindings, which I like but are much heavier than my Burton P60s especially with the aluminium 'Channel ICS' disk insert. 
Are the new 2012 NXT FR's any lighter? Are they significantly different?

Thanks,
RJJ


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

RJJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a pair of Flow NXT FR 2010 bindings, which I like but are much heavier than my Burton P60s especially with the aluminium 'Channel ICS' disk insert.
> Are the new 2012 NXT FR's any lighter? Are they significantly different?
> ...


Hi RJJ,

The 2012's were only modestly changed over the 2011's. I would expect very similar weights.

Although the FR was not in this group, we weighed a group of bindings last year and came up with this:

*Here are some actual weights measured on our shipping scale. For each this was a single Size Large binding with disk and all mounting hardware:

Flow NXT-FSE = 2 lbs 4.8 oz

Flow Quattro SE = 2 lbs 2.37 oz

Flight 2 Men's = 2 lbs 3.1 oz

Rome 390 = 2 lbs 2.32 oz

Union Force = 2 lbs 2.44 oz*

Flow bindings are typically right in there with high end standard entry bindings weight wise. 

We have begun recieveing 2012 Flow already and have two more 40 foot containers on their way to us as we speak 

When we get that unpacked and counted in, I will get some weights on the new models. My guess is that they are similarly weighted to last year.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

TofuSama said:


> Any idea on how the M9SE's Medial Coarse adjustments work in comparison the the M9's MINIratchets? And any weights on those two? I imagine they'd be less precise.


I have the same adjustments on my 2011 Quattro's. They are just bolts instead of mini ratchets. Not as fine of adjustment so if you need your strap to be just perfect it's going to be harder. It was fine for me and it does cut some ounces if you care.


----------

